# Disgusted With Bolt



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am not a whiner or complainer but.... Why should my Premiere perform better than my bolt when it comes to Cox VOD? I have tickets in with both companies because I have gotten error codes from both companies. Both have held me hostage on the phone putting me thru this and that, finally they say "that should do it". It doesn't and I wait for another ticket to go on up the line.Didnt I read here that the Bolt is internet based for VOD? Well, the people at Cox dont know that. My only option may be to return the Bolt; activate a Premiere (the VOD WORKS ON THAT) and live with 2 tuners. If anybody has been thru this and come out on the other end satisfied , please let me know. I am in Meriden Connecticut


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

mattyro7878 said:


> I am not a whiner or complainer but.... Why should my Premiere perform better than my bolt when it comes to Cox VOD? I have tickets in with both companies because I have gotten error codes from both companies. Both have held me hostage on the phone putting me thru this and that, finally they say "that should do it". It doesn't and I wait for another ticket to go on up the line.Didnt I read here that the Bolt is internet based for VOD? Well, the people at Cox dont know that. My only option may be to return the Bolt; activate a Premiere (the VOD WORKS ON THAT) and live with 2 tuners. If anybody has been thru this and come out on the other end satisfied , please let me know. I am in Meriden Connecticut


There is a Premier XL4 with 4 tuners and 2Tb. Of course it is 4 times slower than a Roamio and supposedly a Bolt is 4 or more times faster than a Roamio (so they say). I have Comcast and do not know anything about the Cox interface, but it should work kinda the same. Goes to a Tivo server, then out to the Cox VOD interface and back. I know this was not much help. I know Tivo support can be a pain and of course support from a cable provider can be too. I am sure you will get it resolved. I doubt if there is a need to go back to a 2 tuner Premier. YUCK!. Good luck.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree. The bolt is 4 tuner and lightning fast. Goes to Netflix within seconds. The sad thing is I was totally happy without VOD but since it's there I want it to work. I loved the premiere for basic recording and watching Ota and cable. Hopefully u r correct...it will be fixed.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It may help if you provide more information. What exactly is happening, what error codes are you seeing, etc.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tivo error code C501. As soon as I choose 'networks' or 'premiums', the wheel spins and the error message [p[s and thats that. before that i was getting a Cox error but I forget what it was. My Premiere is fine


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

When Cox VOD launched, I had no issues with it from my Roamio -- both the Premium and non-Premium shows streamed without issue.

Lately, the only ones that works reliably are the Premium shows. Anytime I try to stream a non-Premium, I get a pop-up with an error and a Cox phone number to call. If I try again, sometimes after the 3rd or 4th time, it'll work.

Something appears to have definitely changed. Not sure if it's on Cox's or TiVo's end.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

I have had issues with the Cox App off and on (on a Roamio). Sometimes no problem, others lots or problems. I would not make the assumption that going back to the Premiere will fix this.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

First, Cox OnDemand has been down every weekend for the last 6 weekends for all TiVos.

Second, the current Bolt SW has several bugs related to Cox OnDemand.
Rebooting the Bolt, or using Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play may resolve it also.

Moving back to a Premiere will not help the weekend outages.
Just wait until the Bolt gets another SW Update.

If every OnDemand program starts returning an Error message with a 456 code in the bottom right, the DVR will need rebooted, to get Cox OnDemand working again.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is another bug in SW Vers: 20.5.4a.RC6 on the Minis and the Bolt.

If the program has been recorded, and is still in "My Shows"
The Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint, from "My Shows", will not play the video, it will just reset the UI.
Once the recording is deleted, then the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint will play the VOD program
If the recording is recovered from the Recently Deleted folder, the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint again will not work.
Delete it again, and the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint now works again.
This will most likely get missed by most users, since they would probably just watch the recording rather than use the Cox OnDemand LaunchPoint.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Actually my Premiere is active for another 2 weeks. Cox VOD worked fine all weekend and works now. Update: the Tivo error is gone ; the buffering wheel is gone; I go thru all the on demand right up to : watch"(subscribed)". Instantly at that point I now get a Cox error V207. I have a ticket in with Cox. I see a 3 way call in my future!


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Weird weird weird. I remembered this thread last night and decided to give VOD a try, and everything I tried (Premium and non-Premium) actually worked. First time in a long time that's happened.


----------

